# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  أي التفاسير أقرأ؟

## هيمن عز الدين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إخوتي في الله، أخ لكم في الإسلام يبغي النصيحة
كثرت تفاسير القرآن ما بين قديم و معاصر، سهل و معقد، مختصر و طويل، و الأهم أن هناك منها ما هو تابع لأهل السنة و منها ما هو مذهبي أو فكري.
تشتت تفكيري في كل هذا فلا أعلم أيهم أقرأ، بحثت كثيراً و كلما بحثت زادت الأراء و زاد معها تشتتي.
بالله عليكم أفيدوني!
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## علي الفضلي

أخي الكريم هيمن : عليك بتفسيرين عظيمين ألا وهما : تفسير ابن كثير .
والثاني : تفسير السعدي.
والعلماء ينصحون بهذين التفسيرين.
وفقك الله تعالى للعلم النافع.

----------


## هيمن عز الدين

الأخ الكريم علي، جزاك الله خيراً كثيراً.
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف:  لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين  :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## أشرف بن محمد

بسم الله،
أعظم التفاسير المتوسِّطة غيرالمسندة، تفسير العلامة السعدي رحمه الله، هذا ما ظهر لي، والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو العباس الأثري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إني لاأزيد على كلام إخوتي علي وأشرف
إلا تفسير الطبري إذا كنت تريد التوسع
وإذا تريد المختصر فعليك بتفسير السعدي
ودع عنك تفاسير الرأي

----------


## علي سليم

كذلك اضواء البيان للشنقيطي رحمه الله...

----------


## الروض الأنف

أخي الفاضل !
واضح أنك غير متخصص في علوم الشريعة ، فأنصحك بمختصر تفسير ابن كثير للمباركفوري ، اقرأه مراراً وتكراراً ، ولا أنصحك بالأصل في المرحلة الأولى لأنه مليء بالروايات والطرق والأقوال التي قد تجعلك في حيرة ، فعليك بالمختصر . 

تفسير الشيخ السعدي من أفضل التفاسير ، ولكن قد تمر بك كلمات ومعاني من الآية لا يذكرها الشيخ ، لأن له غرضاً في تفسيره .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

كل ما نصحك به الإخوة هنا من التفاسير مفيدة جدًا وعليك بما تيسر لك منها ، وإن كانت هذه بداية كما أتوقع فابدأ بكتاب الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن سعدي ((تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام المنان)) وأفضل طبعاته التي اعتنى بها الدكتور عبد الرحمن بن معلا اللويحق ، وهي منتشر بفضل الله ومتوفرة ، وإن لم تتيسر لك فعليك بكتاب ((عمدة التفسير عن الحافظ ابن كثير)) للشيخ العلامة أحمد محمد شاكر - رحمه الله - وهو اختصار لتفسير ابن كثير ، والكتاب من مطبوعات دار الوفاء / دار طيبة سنة 1424هـ في ثلاثة مجلدات .
وللعلم لا تعارض بين ما نصحك به الإخوة الفضلاء فكل ما ذكر هنا من التفاسير حسن ومفيد وما ذكرته لك وذكره بعض الإخوة مناسب للمبتدئ فاستعن بالله ولا تعجز ، رزقك الله العلم النافع .

----------


## هيمن عز الدين

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالسلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
بارك الله لكم جميعاً و جعل نصائحكم الغالية في ميزان حسناتكم، اللهم آمين

----------


## قطرة مسك

الأخ الكريم : إن كنت من المبتدئين في قراءة التفسير، فابدأ بـ ( تيسير الكريم الرحمن ) للعلامة السعدي، وهو تفسيرٌ سهلٌ وميسرٌ، يعرض تفسير الآيات بطريقة إجمالية، وتميز باستنباطات فريدة، ولطائف عديدة، لا تكاد تجدها عند غيره.
جعل الله لنا جميعا التوفيق رائدا، والتقوى سائقا.

----------


## جمال سعدي

تفسير فيصل مبارك الافضل في رأيي

----------


## جمانة انس

اخي الكريم
في البداية اهنئك على اقبالك على تفهم القران و دراسة تفسيره 
فهذا دليل ان الله اراد بك خيرا
فمن ير د الله به خير ا  يفقهه في الدين
 و القران الكريم كتا ب مبارك فا قبالك على تفسيره سيغمرك ببر كاته اللا محدودة كما و نوعا
على قدر هذا الا قبال و التعلق و الحب
== و اهم ما اقوله هنا ان القران تميز بان له خصو صية التيسير
( و لقد يسر نا القران للذكر فهل من مد كر )
فيسر الله تلاوته و فهمه و تطبيقه لمن اقبل عليه 
فهل من مقبل على كتاب الله فيغمره هداه و تشمله بر كاته و ا نو اره و رحماته 
فهو كلام الله و يكفي هذا التعر يف انه كلام الخالق
-------------------------
اما بالنسبة للتفسير المر جح
فكل التفا سير خير و بر كة من حيث انها محاولات لتفهم كلام الله
 و كل مفسر فتح الله عليه بشيء  ما و تفسيره يؤدي دوراما
وتتضا فر جهود المفسرين لتصل الى افضل فهم عبر الا جيال 
 ومن هنا يتعقب بعضهم بعضا تا ييدا او تصحيحا او تو ضيحا او....
----------------------------
فماذا اختار
=======
يتم الا ختيار بناء على عد ة اعتبارات منها
--مستواك العلمي
-- الو قت المتو فر لد يك
-- طبيعة المطالعة عندك و مستوى التطلع العلمي و التعمق
--نو عية المعر فة التي تر يد ان تا خذها عن القران و تتو سع فيها
و ربما  تستهو يك اسئلة تفسير ية محددة تر يد الا جا بة عنها
--حجم مكتبتك و كمية الكتب التي ستستطيع الحصو ل عليها
-----------------------------------
على ضوء ما سبق ستختار انت ما ينا سبك
من خلال تقد يم سؤال اكثر تحد يدا
و قد قدم المد اخلون اجا بات كر يمة مفيدة و متنو عة
جزاهم الله خيرا
------------------------------------
و اضيف انه لا تحصر نفسك في شيء ما بل نو ع  وعدد الا هتمامات
 و جددها با ستمرار
و ليكن لك تفسير محدد تقراه من البداية الى النهاية
مما يو سع افا قك و يز يدك علما
و ينور قلبك و روحك
---------------------------------
 ومما يسهل 
السبيل الى ذلك  ان يكون لك ز يارات للمكتبات العامة 
ليكون امامك خيارات كثيرة دا ئما
اضا فة الى ما ستقتنيه في بيتك
و اعلم ان زيارة المكتبة للتفسير عبادة
و ستساعدك الا صدارات الالكترونية للكتب
فقد يسرت للقارىء سلة جميلة متنوعة من الخيارات
--------------------------------
اخيرا لا تنسى التفسير المو ضو عي
و هو الكتب التي تدور حول مو ضو ع قر اني و احد
-------------------------------
و كلما خطر ببالك سؤالا سجله و ابحث عنه
واسال الله 
اللهم فهمني و علمني كتابك
اللهم فقهني في الدين و علمني التا ويل
=========================== 
و دا ئما كرر
و قل رب زدني علما
==============================

----------


## أبا إبراهيم عبدالرحمن

الشيخ  العلامة البراك  اذا سئل مثل هذا السؤال دائما يجيب السعدي وابن كثير

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ومنكم نستفيد

----------


## ابومصعب الكويتي

عليك بداية ان تتقن فهم المفردات ( غريب القرآن ) من خلال قراءة زبدة التفسير وهو سهل جدا وفيه اختصار ولا بأس ان تستعين بكتاب الراغب الاصبهاني في المفردات - اي مفردات القرآن فهو بمثابة معجم قراني مختصر 
وبعدها كما ذكر الاخوة الفضلاء تشرع في تفسير السعدي وابن كثير
اعانك الله وسددك

----------


## ابن محمود القريشي

يا أخي إذا كنت مبتدئا فعليك بــ "تيسير الكريم الرحمن" المعروف "بتفسير السعدي"
أو "المصباح المنير في تهذيب تفسير ابن كثير"..
وأسأل الله عزوجل أن يعينك...................

----------


## محمد ابو حمزة

أنصح بقراءة تفسير ابن كثير فهو من كتب التفسير بالمأثور وأنصح بالطبعة التي رتبها وهذبها فضيلة الدكتور صلاح عبد الفتاح الخالدي حيث قام الدكتور الفاضل بحذف الإسرائيليات والأخبار غير الثابتة والأحاديث غير الصحيحة والأسانيد العديدة المكررة والقراءات الشاذة غير الصحيحة وقد أغفل الدكتور الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة.
والتهذيب يفيد منه طالب العلم وكذلك غير المختص بالتفسير.
والتهذيب يقع في ست مجلدات وهو من منشورات دار الفاروق في الأردن وتقوم بتوزيعه دار ابن حزم .
وقد صدر التهذيب قبل تسعة أشهر تقريبا .
وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

الأمر متواتر في تفسيري السعدي ، وابن كثير فعليك بهما 
ثم " بمحاسن التأويل للقاسمي ، أضواء البيان ، البغوي ، الطبري ، المنار لرشيد رضا "
أي التفاسير التي يقل فيها التأويل الأشعري البغيض في الأسماء والصفات 
وعليك بالتدرج ....
ذلك ما أقوله لكم 
والله الموفق

----------


## ابو عبد الحق المصرى السلف

السلام عليكم
اخي لم تذكر عن اي شي فى التفسير تبحث وتريد ان تتعلم لان التفاسير مختلفة فهناك تفاسير خاصة ببيان الاحكام الفقهية مثل تفسير ابن العربي المالكي وتفسير القرطبي وهو افضل وهناك تفاسير خاصة باللغة والبيان مثل تفسير الزمخشري الكشاف مع ان فيه البدع وهناك غيرها من التفاسير واجمع هذه التفاسير واحسنها تفسير الامام الطبري رحمه الله فهو شيخ وامام المفسرين بلا منازع وتفير ابن كثير فيه خير كثير وافضل مختصر له هو عمدة التفاسير للعلامة المحقق احمد شاكر رحمه الله وتفسير العلامة السعدي تفسير ميسر يمتاز بسلامة المنهج وخاصة في بيان مذهب اهل السنة والجماعة في باب الاعتقاد والاسماء والصفات ولكن كما قلت لك افضل التفاسير تفسير الطبري رحمه الله

----------


## أبو عمر الجداوي

على ثلاث مراحل حسب ماذكر الشيخ محمد الحسن الددو الشنقيطي حفظه الله تعالى في مقدمات العلوم وأذكر من ذلك مايحضرني الآن:

المرحلة الأولى:
 1- تفسير الجلالين.
                2- تفسير التسهيل لعلوم التنزيل لابن جزي الكلبي.
                3- تفسير السعدي.
                4- تفسير النسفي.

المرحلة الثانية: 
                  1- تفسير فتح القدير للشوكاني.
                 2- تفسير أبو السعود.
                 3- تفسير ابن كثير.

المرحلة الثالثة والأخيرة:
                1- تفسير القرطبي.
                2- تفسير الطبري.
                3- تفسير ابن عطية.
                وغيرها من التفاسير.

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

> عليك بداية ان تتقن فهم المفردات ( غريب القرآن ) من خلال قراءة زبدة التفسير وهو سهل جدا وفيه اختصار ولا بأس ان تستعين بكتاب الراغب الاصبهاني في المفردات - اي مفردات القرآن فهو بمثابة معجم قراني مختصر 
> 
> وبعدها كما ذكر الاخوة الفضلاء تشرع في تفسير السعدي وابن كثير
> 
> اعانك الله وسددك


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أحبتي في الله

إليكم رابط تحميل زبدة التفسير للشيخ محمد سليمان عبدالله الأشقر رحمه الله تعالى وهو أحد تلاميذ الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله، وأخو الشيخ عمر الأشقر حفظه الله ، مصوراً بصيغة Pdf والذي قام بتصويره الاخوة الأجلاء في المكتبة الوقفية جزاهم الله خيراً ، وأسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع به كل قارئ، والكتاب رائع في بابه لطلبة العلم المبتدئين أو لعامة المسلمين الذين لا يجدون الوقت الكافي لقراءة المجلدات تلو المجلدات، وقد أثنى بعض المشايخ وطلبة العلم على الكتاب ولله الحمد والمنة.

http://www.waqfeya.com/book.php?bid=3553


لا تنسوني من دعوة في ظهر الغيب بارك الله فيكم.

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

يقول الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله خذو العلم من أمهات الكتب و هذا هو الحق فهي مرجع طلاب العلم والعلماء وفقك الله للخير .
تفسير الطبري و إبن كثير ...............  الأمهات 
تفسير الشنقطي و السعدي ...............  المشهود لهم بالعلم و السير على نهج السلف الصالح

----------


## أبو يوسف الحلبي

> يقول الشيخ ناصر الدين الألباني رحمه الله خذو العلم من أمهات الكتب و هذا هو الحق فهي مرجع طلاب العلم والعلماء وفقك الله للخير .
> تفسير الطبري و إبن كثير ............... الأمهات 
> تفسير الشنقطي و السعدي ............... المشهود لهم بالعلم و السير على نهج السلف الصالح


 أخي الكريم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

 الشيخ محمد الأشقر رحمه الله ممن شهد أهل العلم بصلاحه وسلامة عقيدته والتزامه بمنهج السلف الصالح، وكتابه زبدة التفسير اختصره من فتح القدير للإمام الشوكاني رحمه الله، والكتاب سهل العبارة وسلس المعاني، وهو للمبتديء مفيد نافع بإذن الله تعالى.

رحم الله علمائنا ونفع بعلمهم وأعاننا على السير في طريقهم.

----------


## واحد من الشباب

يبدولي إنك مبتدء فلا تبدء بالأمهات كإبن كثير والطبري وأضواء البيان وغيرها ..
بل خطوة خطوة 
أقرأ زبدة التفسير للأشقر مختصر ويهتم بالجوانب العلمية والفوائد .
أما تفسير السعدي جيد لكنه يميل إلى الرقائق والكلام المؤثر ..
حقيقة أنصحك بزبدة التفسير مفيد ومختصر وأقل من تفسير السعدي بكثير .

للإستزاده هنا ..
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=17554

----------


## عبدالرحمن الوادي

من كتاب الشيخ ذياب الغامدي (المنهج العلمي لطلاب العلم الشرعي)
حسب المراحل من الكتاب
1-تفسير السعدي أو زبدة التفسير للأشقر
2-معالم التنزيل للبغوي مع عدم الوقوف مع الاسرائيليات واختلاف القراءات والمسائل النحوية
3-تفسير ابن كثير
4-فتح القدير للشوكاني  انتهى...

بعدها  إنطلق الى البحار تفسير الطبري والقرطبي

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

أمر يتكرر كثيرا !!
يدخل مبتدئ سائلا عن أي متن يبدأ به في كذا ، أو أي كتاب يقرؤه ويقدر أن يستوعبه في كذا ، ثم يجيبه بعض الإخوة بما يفيده في جواب سؤاله ، ويناسب حاله .. 
ثم تعالَ إلى الموضوع بعد أيام ؛ لترى مشاركات عديدة تالية ، كلها تكرار لما سبق ، يكتب أصحابها كأنهم لم يروا إجابة قبل جوابهم ، ويُضيف بعضهم أحيانا ما لا حاجة للسائل إليه ، إن لم تكن هذه الإضافة "الباردة" تشتيتا لهذا البادئ !
ما سبب هذا ؟!
ولم يتكرر هذا الأمر كل مرة ؟!
أذكر أنه في الملتقى دخل سائل عن أول متون النحو يدرسه ، فأجابه الشيخ "عصام البشير" ، إجابة عالمٍ خبير ، وددتُ لو أنها قيلت لي يوم بدأتُ الطلب . 
ثم تتابعت المشاركات والفتاوى والآراء والاقتراحات والنقولات من الأعضاء .. ما الداعي ؟!
أصلح الله النوايا .. 
وسدد الأفهام .. 
والله المُستعــان ..

----------


## بدرالسعد

لا تبدأ بالمطولات
واقرأ غريب القران مرارا ولن يأخذ منك شهر واحد تكرره مرتين
ثم ان احببت قرأت في تفسير مختصر ابن كثير وان شئت السعدي
تبدأ بالمفصل ثم البقرة ولن تأخذ من شهرا

----------


## جمانة انس

> أمر يتكرر كثيرا !!
> يدخل مبتدئ سائلا عن أي متن يبدأ به في كذا ، أو أي كتاب يقرؤه ويقدر أن يستوعبه في كذا ، ثم يجيبه بعض الإخوة بما يفيده في جواب سؤاله ، ويناسب حاله .. 
> ثم تعالَ إلى الموضوع بعد أيام ؛ لترى مشاركات عديدة تالية ، كلها تكرار لما سبق ، يكتب أصحابها كأنهم لم يروا إجابة قبل جوابهم ، ويُضيف بعضهم أحيانا ما لا حاجة للسائل إليه ، إن لم تكن هذه الإضافة &quot;الباردة&quot; تشتيتا لهذا البادئ !
> ما سبب هذا ؟!
> ولم يتكرر هذا الأمر كل مرة ؟!
> أذكر أنه في الملتقى دخل سائل عن أول متون النحو يدرسه ، فأجابه الشيخ &quot;عصام البشير&quot; ، إجابة عالمٍ خبير ، وددتُ لو أنها قيلت لي يوم بدأتُ الطلب . 
> ثم تتابعت المشاركات والفتاوى والآراء والاقتراحات والنقولات من الأعضاء .. ما الداعي ؟!
> أصلح الله النوايا .. 
> وسدد الأفهام .. 
> والله المُستعــان ..


في تقديري ان جميع الا جا بات 
تعبر عن خبرات و معارف و تجارب
ومحاولات مشكورة للافادة
و هي مفيدة للمختص على كل حال من حيث تنو عها
و تصو ير ها لو اقع علمي ما
و تساعد بمجموعها على 
تكوين تصور ما يفيد المبتد ئين على كل حال
وهي تعطي للمبتدىء خيارات ليجرب ويجرب
و لن يضيع باذن الله بين اهل العلم و كتبه و محاولاته
فللعلم بركة
و الله الفتاح
لكن
اعجبتني عبارتك و دعو تك
(أصلح الله النوايا .. 
وسدد الأفهام .. )

----------


## عبدالمومن براهيم الجزائري

نسأل الله العلم النافع ,الحكم بالظاهر و الله يتولى السرائر .
قل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم (ليتّخد أحدكم قلبا شاكرا , ولسانا ذاكرا....)الحديث رواه أحمد و إبن ماجة عن ثوبان

----------


## إبراهيم برهوم

فتح القدير :للعلامة الشوكاني . تحفة التفاسير , عليك به ,والله المستعان.

----------


## أبويوسف فارس

تفسير إبن كثير ,تفسير الشنقيطي

----------


## أسـامة

كمنهجية طالب علم...
- توجد مصاحف عليها معاني الكلمات بشكل بسيط وإيجازي جدًا، للكلمات التي قد يصعب معناها. فاستمر في قراءة القرآن مستعينًا بهذه المصاحف.
ومن أمثلتها مصحف التجويد الملون... وجٌّل طبعات المصحف الحديثة.
تقرأ فيه عدة ختمات متابعًا لمعاني الكلمات... ما إن يمر عدة أسابيع حتى تنتقل إلى المرحلة التي تليها.

- تقرأ في مصحف فيه تفسير للبيان والايضاح... ومن أمثلته:
تفسير السعدي أو زبدة التفاسير أو التفسير الميسر ط مجمع الملك فهد.

- ما إن تنتهي من هذه المرحلة... يأتي دور تفسيري مختصر ابن كثير والشنقيطي
لمعرفة الروايات والأقوال والترجيح والمسائل الأصولية والعقدية.
وتقرأ فيهما معًا.... ابن كثير للفهم والشنقيطي للتأصيل.

- ثم تفسير القاسمي وتفسير المنار، فأمعن النظر فيهما جيدًا... لما فيهما من مسائل معاصرة وسلفية أصحابها رحمهما الله.

- ثم تفسير ابن كثير وتفسير ابن عطية المحرر الوجيز والبحر المحيط للأندلسي.

- ثم الطبري والدر المنثور للسيوطي.


* جميع ما سبق لكتب التفسير من الناحية الشمولية، وأما التفصيلي فآخر. فليعلم.
* سبق لعديد من الإخوة النصح... فجزاكم الله خيرًا.
* وهذا اجتهاد مني... فإن أصبت فمن الله... وإن أخطأت... فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان.

----------


## أسـامة

كيف تقرأ كتب التفسير ( تفسير ابن كثير أنموذجاً ) - مساعد بن سليمان الطيار
http://www.liveislam.net/browsearchi...?sid=&id=63143

----------


## المقدسى

التفاسير التى نصح بها الشيخ سليمان بن ناصر العلوان 
تفسير ابن جرير . 
تفسير البغوي . 
تفسير ابن أبي حاتم . 
تفسير القرآن لعبدالرازق . 
تفسير ابن كثير . 
تفسير السعدي . 
أضواء البيان ، للشنقيطي . 
شرح معاني القرآن للفراء .

----------


## سويد بن قيس

إستمع لأشرطة التفسير لإبن عثيميين رحمه الله  ففيها ما ترجوه .

----------


## ابوعبدالرحمن الصيداوي

عليك بالبداية بالتفسير الميسر طبعة المجمع 
قراءة الصحيح المسند من اسباب النزول 
انصحك بعد قراءة التفسير الميسر وتدبر معانيه ان تبدأ بمحاسن التاويل للقاسمي ان كان عندك رصيد علمي وفي عبارته بعض المتانة ولكنه ماترك شاردة الا ووضعها 
ثم تفسير القرطبي 
احرص على سماع شرايط الشيخ مصطفى العدوي في التفسير ففيها خير كثير

----------


## المتلمس

السعدي و البغوي وابن كثير

----------


## ابو جندل المغربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
من التفاسير بالمأثور المختصرة (مختصر تفسير البغوي) للدكتور عبد الله الزيد .

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

اخونا الفاضل هذا يظهر من كلامه انه مبتدئ يريد ان يثقف نفسه وارى الاخوة قد اكثروا فجلبوا جل اسماء التفاسير المعروفة ولا ادري ما محل المبتدي من قراءة المطولات ذوات العدة من المجلدات او تذكر له التفاسير العسرة من مثل اضواء البيان للشنقيطي رحمه الله ولايخلو تفسير مهما كان من فائدة ولكن لا بد من مراعاة الحال فتفسير السعدي او مختصر موثوق به لابن كثير  اوتفسير الاشقر هذا ماينصح به المبتدئون لكن ما اجد لاخي من نصيحة افضل ولا احسن ولا أعظم افادة من السماع المباشر لتفسير الشيخ ابن عثيمين من صوته وذلك لما للسماع من المزية على القراءة ولاجل ما اوتي الشيخ من سعة العلم والغوص على المعاني والاقتدار الفائق على تصوير المسائل وتيسيرها وتبسيطها لطلبة العلم رحمه الله رحمة واسعة واجزل له المثوبة والله اعلم.

----------


## أبو مروان الشبيلي

"التفسير الموجز للقرآن ودروس القرآن" , للشيخ العلامة : محمد شامي شيبة -حفظه الله-

وهذه صفحة الشيخ في موقع : صيد الفوائد 
http://www.saaid.net/Doat/shami/index.htm

----------


## أبوحامد

يقول الشيخ العثيمين رحمه الله : ( فالذي أرى أن الطريقة المثلى أن يكرر الإنسان تفسير الآية في نفسه ، ثم بعد ذلك يراجع كلام المفسرين فإذا وجده مطابقا فهذا مما يمكنه من تفسير القرآن و ييسره له و إن وجده مخالفا رجع إلى الصواب ) كتاب العلم ص 137
و شكرا لجميع الأخوة 
و شكر خاص لنصيحة الأخ عبدالملك السبيعي

----------


## صالح الطريف

اقرأ كل التفاسير ...
هات البغوي وابن كثير والشنقيطي والقرطبي ولاتنس ابن عاشور في التحرير والتنوير وعرج على البقاعي في مفرداته العجيبة ...
زادك الله علما وحرصا ...

----------

